# All the Best!



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

just like to say Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to all on here who have helped with advice over the year,update..after another visit to Silver coast and for the first time Algarve made me more determined to live the dream and move ,hopefully it wont take too long as soon as I sell two properties,fingers crossed,thanks again,Jimmy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The same to you and yours Jimmy, let's hope 2010 brings you bacalhau and vinho tinto.


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

jimmy said:


> just like to say Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to all on here who have helped with advice over the year,update..after another visit to Silver coast and for the first time Algarve made me more determined to live the dream and move ,hopefully it wont take too long as soon as I sell two properties,fingers crossed,thanks again,Jimmy


Hi Jimmy

Thank you for your seasonal wishes.
Don't get disheartened, you will sell and live your dream.
We have had our property on the market on and off for 2 years and thought we would never see a sold board up outside our house. Well!!! tomorrow we will be moving into a rental property until next December then our dream will come true and we will make that move to Portugal. In the meantime we will visit the Silver Coast looking for our dream house, which will become a holiday home until the permanent move.
We have been back and forth to the Silver Coast for nearly 2 years, meeting up with some lovely people. We have researched all area's, inland, and coastal, it is hard to choose where our choice will be. 
We will be without the internet for the next 3 weeks until connected again. We will miss the expats site as there is so much information and may I say lots of humour. There will be alot of reading and catching up to do, great.
:ranger:
Merry Christmas and a brilliant year 2010 to you and all.
Tina & Ken Pink


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Ken and Tina,
a very merry Christmas and a wonderful 2010 to you too.
James


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Good Luck,Tina and Ken!


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everybody !!!!!!
and Good Luck to Tina & Ken !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas EVERYONE


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

May the coming year be all that each person here would wish it to be. 

Peace to you all

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Tina Pink,

I have sent you a P.M. I don't know if it went ? If you got nothing and wish to P.M. me your e-mail address I will send you an e-mail.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Tina Pink,
> 
> I have sent you a P.M. I don't know if it went ? If you got nothing and wish to P.M. me your e-mail address I will send you an e-mail.


Hiya,did not get it yet,thanks Jim > [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry Jimmy for the confusion. It is Tina Pink that I am trying to contact. I should have made this clearer.

Sorry.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected]


----------

